# I'm HAPPY now



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Little by little I've been changing over the glass vivs of my breeders to custom acrylic vivs. I took down the last glass viv today and put up the final 2 custom acrylis vivs. Now they all match


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Want................


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

So simple... yet so... awesome...?


----------



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

Awesome!!! What size are the tanks? Also where do you get those great big broms? I need some for my 120 gallon terrarium.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Totally awesome Gary! It looks so uniform and satisfying to my OCD. mmmm...standardization. 

Great work!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

ckreef said:


> Awesome!!! What size are the tanks? Also where do you get those great big broms? I need some for my 120 gallon terrarium.


The tanks are basically a 25 gallon high tank. I had them made just a little narrower so that I could get 4 per shelf - 11" x 24" x 22" tall.

Here's a thread on the broms.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/40057-latest-batch-broms.html


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

afterdark said:


> Totally awesome Gary! It looks so uniform and satisfying to my OCD. mmmm...standardization.
> 
> Great work!


Something I'm still striving for, it cost a pretty penny though.

Nice tanks, I like how they're simple and effective without being utilitarian (if that's even a word, but you get my point).


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

That is a very clean set up. Are the tanks front or top opening? I can tell from the photos.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Kewl, Looks like a Warhol.


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Very Nice !


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Its a little to eclectic for my taste



frogfarm said:


> Kewl, Looks like a Warhol.


 Exactly, Aaron.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey Gary,

I love this setup! Any tips on how you get your broms to stay upright like that? Are they mounted on something that's cleverly hidden?

Best,
Ash


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

frogfarm said:


> Kewl, Looks like a Warhol.


Hmmmmmmm..............is that a good thing???


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Elphaba said:


> Any tips on how you get your broms to stay upright like that? Are they mounted on something that's cleverly hidden?


The broms are mounted on the back glass using a large suction cup.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

gary1218 said:


> The broms are mounted on the back glass using a large suction cup.




wow pure genise!! never seen this idea before and im gonna have to use it now if you dont mind!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

That setup has a nice sleek contemporary look to it. It's very pleasing to the eye. Must be the interior designer coming out of me


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

It's about time you showed it all off!!!

I love that they are verts with a top opening and a pretty large footprint that provides alot of foraging area and the fact that the broms are removable, great for pulling tads.

congrats on the completion... now on to the addition


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Campbells soup cans, Andy Warhol. I like his art. 
In my eyes it`s a good thing. i don`t know if darts appreciate art.



gary1218 said:


> Hmmmmmmm..............is that a good thing???


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Id love to see what one the Baja's and Chazuta are in Gary.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Gary, how has the acrylic held up these last couple years? Any warping in the lids?


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

very clever way to mount broms on to the glass


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

JeremyHuff said:


> Gary, how has the acrylic held up these last couple years? Any warping in the lids?


The long sides of the acrylic tanks do tend to want to bow out a little bit. I learned that quickly after the first tank I had made. After that I had the guy that makes them for me put a center brace to keep them from bowing. Plus, when all 4 tanks are set up there's very little extra space between the tanks so that keeps them from bowing as well. My tops are all glass.


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

Why acrylic over glass?


----------

